# Quality of these Maltese Puppies



## Scooter'sMom (Nov 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone/everyone could give their opinion on the quality of these Maltese puppies. The first picture is of the Dad (2.8 pounds) and next is the Mom (5.4 pounds). The 3rd and 4th are the female puppies. Is it possible for a 5 pound Mom to carry 5 puppies? I have always had Yorkies in the past and will be a new Maltese owner. I know what to look for in Yorkies, but can't seem to judge Maltese puppies at all. Are they like Yorkies in that you triple the weight at 8 weeks and double it at 12 weeks to get an estimation of their full grown weight. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow 5 puppies is a big litter for a Malt, but obviously it is possible. Unless you just have a weird angle or an off lense their heads appear to be a really odd shape, well the last one anyway. How old are they on this picture? Mom and dad look quite pretty, but I would strongly advise you not to get a puppy if you have any doubts. I don't think a reputable breeder would breed a 2.8 pound dog, because it isn't within the standard.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This looks like a BYB, imho.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> This looks like a BYB, imho.


How can you tell? 

To the OP, more information is needed because it's impossible to tell with any certainty what these pups will grow up looking like. Are the parents champions? Does the breeder show? If she does not actively show her dogs, then chances are the parents may not be the best 'quality' and the offspring, by default, will not be the best quality (and I mean meeting the breed standard when I say quality, nothing else) 

Good luck with your search! A 5 lb girl can definitely have 5 puppies, so nothing going on there  Feel free to pm me if you have any questions

ETA - yes, rule of thumb for evaluating adult size is double the weight at 12 weeks and add half a lb. Obviously there will always be exceptions!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The first question to ask the breeder (or maybe you already know the answer) is if her dogs are actively shown in AKC conformation. One, if not both of the parents should be finished to their AKC Championship. If that all checks out, I would continue on with the breeder and finding more out about her breeding program and dogs.

5 puppies is not unheard of by any means, but smaller litters are certainly more common in the breed. The puppies in the photos are very young so it is hard to say how they might turn out. A reputable show breeder will be able to give you an idea of what to expect in their puppies regarding size, overall quality (meeting the breed standard and any faults they have), and temperament. If this breeder turns out not to be a show breeder, I would kindly walk away and look for another breeder.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- my opinion was primarily based on the size of the sire. 2.8 lbs is well below standard and most reputable breeders would eliminate him from their breeding program. Of course, we have very little info, so I don't know for certain.


----------

